# Hiding IP

## clerus21

Hello, I was wondering if there is anyway that I can hide my IP or give a fake one or something like that, Iam not looking for a proxy server but just a way of hiding it or something so that no one can scan it or discover it, or even better it gives them a fake one

thanxz

----------

## DaNIsH

AFAIK there's no way to "hide" of fake your IP without a proxy. You can stop it responding to pings, but that's about as far as it goes.

----------

## Mythos

You can spoof your IP, but it's not legal.

but there are many ways to block scan requests. 

simple things like, block all icmp requets. There are many things about this in internet

```
# Some scan protection

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,ACK,FIN,RST RST -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --syn -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,ACK,FIN,RST RST  -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT

# Block tracertroute

iptables -A INPUT -p udp -s 0/0 -i eth0 --dport 33435:33525 -j DROP

#Some attack protections

iptables -A INPUT -m state --state INVALID -j DROP

#BLOCKICMPUDP

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p udp -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -i eth0 --icmp-type ! echo-request -m limit --limit 2/second -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p udp -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-host-prohibited

iptables -A INPUT -f -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-host-prohibited
```

You can emerge snort too

----------

## clerus21

Honestly what I want to do is This.... I wanna enter my boyfriends computer but I dont want my Ip to be logged, so I thoung there muight be a program or soemthing that can fake it so that the rea one wont be logged.... and unfortunatelly I have Adsl and an static Ip so..

thanxz

----------

## Mythos

there are many ways to enter in other's computers. 

Search in internet, you will find a lot of stufs

About log's, you can simple alter log's if you can enter in the system, you can easylly chang log's or manupulate them !

It's non sense your post.

----------

## clerus21

Dont hate me but... How can I spoof my IP.... and about legal....there are no laws for hacking , cracking or anything done with a computer inmy country ( uruguay)

thanxz  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythos

I am not Hacker!

But if you can enter in other computer you can for sure change log's!

```
emerge tcpdump

emerge ethereal
```

it's a start.

----------

## gnuageux

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue63/sharma.html

Ive never used any of these methods / utilities but you can try  :Smile: 

----------

## -Craig-

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> I am not Hacker!
> 
> But if you can enter in other computer you can for sure change log's!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tcpdump and ethereal won't help you hiding your IP. They are packet sniffers!

----------

## kpack

Is Wi-FI popular in Uruguay? If you have laptop with a wireless adapter, drive around in a business area until you get a connection, then work in your car on your laptop.

----------

## gnuageux

Why are you trying to break into his computer anywhoo? Check internet history  :Smile:  ?!?!?!?!

----------

## Mythos

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

>  *Mythos wrote:*   I am not Hacker!
> 
> But if you can enter in other computer you can for sure change log's!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

So... if you study packets i am sure that you can find something to do  :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

clerus21,

If you spoof or hide your IP, any responses you may be expecting will go to the apparent IP address in the packet, not yours.  That sort of thing is only good for sending Spam, where the traffic is strictly one way.

----------

